# Screened Bottom Pallets



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't have the plans you want but I have seen 4 beekeepers with screened pallets piled in there "no more use" pile. Forks from the lift poke holes in the screen so they all stopped using them. If you do make them make sure the screen is small enough so bees can't get through. Bees clustered through the screen get real mad when you lift the pallet and squash a bunch of them.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

bhfury said:


> Anyone have plans with demension to make Screened Bottom Pallets? If so, I would love to see some.



Beesource.com has those plans in it's archives.

Ernie


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I have to agree with Beeslave on this one, the bad outweighs the good. The forks go thru them and the grass grows up thru the hive. They are not worth the hassle ,Im speaking from experience.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> Beesource.com has those plans in it's archives.
> 
> Ernie


Ernie - I couldn't find it on beesource.com.... do you have the link?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

bhfury said:


> Ernie - I couldn't find it on beesource.com.... do you have the link?


I will try later.
Ernie


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/ipm-screened-bottom-board/

In plain sight in the Build-It-Yourself section.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> In plain sight in the Build-It-Yourself section.


I'm looking for Pallets...but good try


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Fury:

Used Pallet Co. in Fresno had examples stacked around the yard last time I was there. They are the reigning experts in bee pallet dimensions like how to build a screen pallet that is the same height as a std bee pallet.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, Used Pallet Co in Fresno.:thumbsup: Just make sure that you know what you want before you call. They won't deal with "I just want a pallet to hold beehives":no: Put some thought into it.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Oops. I read too fast and overlooked the part about it being screened pallets. Try this thread instead.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219802


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> Oops. I read too fast and overlooked the part about it being screened pallets. Try this thread instead.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219802


Thanks Countryboy that helped... Anyone know what the screen section demensions would be for a 10 frame hive body?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Alpha provided this on a thread that I started:
Here is what a migratory pallet looks like...however the ones I use are one solid piece of plywood instead of two like the one pictured. 

http://www.windmillhillfarmstore.com...1789145/Pallet

Don Regan was selling these on Beesource as he build his own with screened bottom boards as seen here.

http://windmillhillfarm.com/screened pallets.htm

There are pretty easy to build. Don't skimp on nails or screws...and replace anything that is rotten or get rid of it as its a bad thing to have a pallet break or fall apart with four hives being loaded onto a semi. And they can be real heavy if they are full of honey. 

Ernie


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I built over 100 screened bottom pallets a couple years ago. Beautiful pallets, painted and all. Now they're all just stacked up next to the fence, most of them never even got used. Not stable enough on the forks. I agree with a previous post - the advantages do not outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I built 40 screened bottom pallets, slightly different design to give more protection from the forks, so far no problems.. I can email you pics and a cutting list if you want, just send me a private message.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I am planning on using a heavy nylon mesh type of screen in the bottom of my pallets.
This stuff is so tough that the fork work tear the pallet apart before puncturing the screen. 
Looks like the same basket weave nylon that is in chainsaw safety chaps and bullet proof vests.
I read where someone had a great idea to use 2x6 stringers instead of 2x4 to give you the extra added oops room with the forks, ony bad thing I see with it is taking up more air space by heigthening the load (i.e. taller load of bees).


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

If a SBB pallet could be built cheaply that was fork-proof and grass-proof, are there any other problems they might have? Do they cause a problem if you have to pressure wash the load? Do they decrease the transportation loss rate by increasing venthilation, or do they increase losses by having too much venthilation? Anything esle I'm not thinking about?


----------

